

Adobe Brackets without localhost (On Koding) - pooladoo
https://koding.com/Brackets?brackets

======
pooladoo
Installation requires root, which requires registration unfortunately :/.
[https://koding.com](https://koding.com) to register, but hey.. it's Brackets
without installing anything local, which i like

